# Remember the date



## ropemax (Feb 8, 2022)

Russia will invade Ukraine on Wednesday, February 23rd of 2022.

I will tag those who had believed when the day comes.


----------



## Vermilioncore (Feb 8, 2022)

Who cares bro, let’s watch movies with a cheeseburger and cry together


----------



## ropemax (Feb 20, 2022)

@Thompsonz i forgot to add that this is given in EST timezone, that's 8 hours behind Russia and 7 behind Ukraine. I don't know if invasions at this scale happen at night but bear in mind that evening hours 23rd in New York is already 24th in Russia.


----------



## Zeruel (Feb 22, 2022)

It’s 12 am in EE buddy boyo


----------



## ropemax (Feb 22, 2022)

Zeruel said:


> It’s 12 am in EE buddy boyo





ropemax said:


> this is given in EST timezone, that's 8 hours behind Russia and 7 behind Ukraine.


Can you read?


----------



## jahsuuu (Feb 22, 2022)

Why do you think that?


----------



## ropemax (Feb 22, 2022)

jahsuuu said:


> Why do you think that?


I am putin


----------



## ropemax (Feb 23, 2022)

And so it proved.

Today, Wednesday, 23rd February of 2022 at 9:45 EST, Putin effectively declared war on Ukraine. I knew about this since late January but created this thread on 8th of February, which is what i am claiming credit for.

muh US intel 

As I am writing this, major Ukrainian cities, including Kyiv, are getting bombarded.

Unfortunately, I cannot tag anyone who had believed me because no one did. Instead, i'm tagging the doubters:

@Zeruel @ifyouwannabemylover 

Tagging my friend:

@Thompsonz


*The lips of Wisdom are closed, except to the ears of Understanding*

@Nameless_Sunflower


----------



## Preston (Feb 23, 2022)

Bumo @Thompsonz


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Feb 23, 2022)

ropemax said:


> And so it proved.
> 
> Today, Wednesday, 23rd February of 2022 at 9:45 EST, Putin effectively declared war on Ukraine. I knew about this since late January but created this thread on 8th of February, which is what i am claiming credit for.
> 
> ...


You want a cookie?


----------



## ropemax (Feb 23, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> You want a cookie?


Shut your mouth and start mirin


----------



## ropemax (Feb 23, 2022)

Russians troops have landed in Kyiv and Odessa

*It's over

@Thompsonz you fucking abused dog you are missing live history because you're sleeping*


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Feb 23, 2022)

Octillionaire3 said:


> Interested to see how this will unfold


looks like a full scale invasion


----------



## Preston (Feb 23, 2022)

Do u anything else to say @ropemax ? What will happen now


----------



## ropemax (Feb 23, 2022)

This has aged so fucking poorly


----------



## curlyheadjames (Feb 23, 2022)

you predicted it and the sheeps of looksmax denied it would ever happen


----------



## traveler (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## ropemax (Feb 23, 2022)

Preston said:


> Do u anything else to say @ropemax ? What will happen now


I don't have anything else to say. All i can do is predict an event, i don't know how far this will go but my bet is they will probably take the whole country since they are literally all over ukraine, including the capital, as we speak.


----------



## GetShrekt (Feb 23, 2022)

As long as this ends with a nuke being deployed onto England then I support 👍


----------



## Darkthrone (Feb 23, 2022)

Great guess


----------



## GetShrekt (Feb 23, 2022)

ropemax said:


> I don't have anything else to say. All i can do is predict an event, i don't know how far this will go but my bet is they will probably take the whole country since they are literally all over ukraine, including the capital, as we speak.


How much is my chances of winning lottery?


----------



## ropemax (Feb 23, 2022)

ropemax said:


> This has aged so fucking poorly



I saw another tiktok of that foid where she said she is in Kyiv "as far from all the action as possible"  She's getting bombed rn


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Feb 23, 2022)

ropemax said:


> *@Thompsonz you fucking abused dog you are missing live history because you're sleeping*


Brutal. Over for any Europeans missing out on this shit live


----------



## ropemax (Feb 23, 2022)

Darkthrone said:


> Great guess


 I've been waiting for this one. You can literally predict the exact date of a fucking military invasion but people will tell you "you just got lucky and guessed it". I've already said something about words of Wisdom in my previous comment. You should read it.


----------



## ropemax (Feb 23, 2022)

HasStoppedNoodling said:


> How much is my chances of winning lottery?


Too low for me to bother checking if you ever will or not


----------



## Sphinx (Feb 23, 2022)

Damn..


----------



## Deleted member 8461 (Feb 23, 2022)

That's fucking wild bro can you predict bitcoin. I know Ukraine is loosely related and there was a big crash today bc of the invasion


----------



## CFW432 (Feb 23, 2022)

mirin your seer skills nigga.


----------



## ropemax (Feb 23, 2022)

wolfhaleywang said:


> That's fucking wild bro can you predict bitcoin. I know Ukraine is loosely related and there was a big crash today bc of the invasion


I can predict only immediate shifts on the market but timing them is tricky. Still experimenting with stocks


----------



## Idontknowlol (Feb 23, 2022)

Holy fuck bro

Can you please predict the next time I get laid?


----------



## Sphinx (Feb 23, 2022)

Is it over for me


----------



## ropemax (Feb 23, 2022)

Idontknowlol said:


> Holy fuck bro
> 
> Can you please predict the next time I get laid?


Do not ask me questions here or in DM. I have to note down the time i have read your question, if i don't then it's lost. You've effectively burned up that question because i cba to read on it rn.

I will make a predictions thread if people will want me to, there you'll be able to ask.


----------



## ropemax (Feb 23, 2022)

Sphinx said:


> Is it over for me


Absolutely


----------



## Sphinx (Feb 23, 2022)

ropemax said:


> Absolutely


Is that open for discussion?


----------



## ropemax (Feb 23, 2022)

Sphinx said:


> Is that open for discussion?


My schizo voices are telling me it's so fucking over for you that you're better off getting bombed in Odessa


----------



## Sphinx (Feb 23, 2022)

ropemax said:


> My schizo voices are telling me it's so fucking over for you that you're better off getting bombed in Odessa


Fuark


----------



## ropemax (Feb 23, 2022)

@OldVirgin is getting bombed rn


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Feb 23, 2022)

ropemax said:


> @OldVirgin is getting bombed rn


What should i do?


----------



## ropemax (Feb 23, 2022)

OldVirgin said:


> What should i do?


@Thompsonz thoughts??


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Feb 23, 2022)

He is from Moscow how tf gets bombed


----------



## ropemax (Feb 23, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> He is from Moscow how tf gets bombed


I told you i'm getting rid of him when we invade


----------



## ropemax (Feb 23, 2022)

OldVirgin said:


> What should i do?





Thompsonz said:


> He is from Moscow how tf gets bombed




Landing in Kharkiv


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 23, 2022)

s


----------



## ropemax (Feb 23, 2022)

Ritalincel said:


> s


Hi.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 23, 2022)

Anonymous (ID: sYKALAIc) 02/24/22(Thu)16:17:20 No.362784672▶
>>362784957 >>362784985 >>362785024 >>362785055 >>362785069 >>362785095 >>362785140 >>362785167 >>362785189 >>362785285 >>362785313 >>362785347 >>362785350 >>362785357 >>362785505 >>362785510 >>362785576 >>362785589 >>362785593 >>362785693 >>362785694 >>362785701 >>362785704 >>362785707 >>362785722 >>362785796 >>362785821 >>362785931 >>362785972 >>362786082 >>362786103 >>362786149 >>362786210 >>362786279 >>362786297 >>362786340 >>362786483 >>362786494 >>362786524 >>362786525 >>362786704 >>362786740 >>362786744 >>362786910 >>362787022 >>362787064 >>362787091 >>362787280 >>362787445 >>362787476
File: 57272.png (69 KB, 342x341)




>explosion sounded really fucking close
it was fun bros


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## ropemax (Feb 23, 2022)

@Alexanderr if this thread doesn't get to BOTB, next prediction i'm posting is when you rope


----------



## jahsuuu (Feb 24, 2022)

But seriously how did you know?


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Feb 24, 2022)

jahsuuu said:


> But seriously how did you know?


When you discard every impossible answer
The only remaining answer, however improbable, must be true.


Spoiler



He gave the order


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 24, 2022)

Ritalincel said:


> Anonymous (ID: sYKALAIc) 02/24/22(Thu)16:17:20 No.362784672▶
> >>362784957 >>362784985 >>362785024 >>362785055 >>362785069 >>362785095 >>362785140 >>362785167 >>362785189 >>362785285 >>362785313 >>362785347 >>362785350 >>362785357 >>362785505 >>362785510 >>362785576 >>362785589 >>362785593 >>362785693 >>362785694 >>362785701 >>362785704 >>362785707 >>362785722 >>362785796 >>362785821 >>362785931 >>362785972 >>362786082 >>362786103 >>362786149 >>362786210 >>362786279 >>362786297 >>362786340 >>362786483 >>362786494 >>362786524 >>362786525 >>362786704 >>362786740 >>362786744 >>362786910 >>362787022 >>362787064 >>362787091 >>362787280 >>362787445 >>362787476
> File: 57272.png (69 KB, 342x341)
> 
> ...


----------



## Zeruel (Feb 24, 2022)

It’s over for ww3cels


----------



## Alexanderr (Feb 24, 2022)

ropemax said:


> @Alexanderr if this thread doesn't get to BOTB, next prediction i'm posting is when you rope


You say that as if it’s a bad thing…
Guess I can sticky the thread however.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Feb 24, 2022)

Still not a better prediction then when I predicted the GTA 6 teaser will come out just a few hours before it came out


----------



## ropemax (Feb 24, 2022)

jahsuuu said:


> But seriously how did you know?


It's all written in the stars


----------



## Deleted member 16984 (Feb 24, 2022)

ropemax said:


> It's all written in the stars


... How the fuck did you know?


----------



## Pendejo (Feb 24, 2022)

FastBananaCEO said:


> Still not a better prediction then when I predicted the GTA 6 teaser will come out just a few hours before it came out


Where is it?


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Feb 24, 2022)

ropemax said:


> It's all written in the stars


yesterday i was about to make a thread about you not predicting the war but was too lazy
woke up at 7 am went to looksmax got tagged war started
good day


----------



## ropemax (Feb 24, 2022)

Itiswhatitis said:


> ... How the fuck did you know?


i timed it using Astrology


----------



## thegoat (Feb 24, 2022)

WTF. Who's gonna win the nba this year i need to make some money


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Feb 24, 2022)

ropemax said:


> i timed it using Astrology


More important 
How did you profit from it?


----------



## ropemax (Feb 24, 2022)

Nameless_Sunflower said:


> More important
> How did you profit from it?


I'm too pure to profit off of war


----------



## ropemax (Feb 24, 2022)

thegoat said:


> WTF. Who's gonna win the nba this year i need to make some money


I will make a prediction for Champion's League before the final match but predicting sports on a daily basis infallibly is still out of my reach


----------



## thegoat (Feb 24, 2022)

ropemax said:


> I will make a prediction for Champion's League before the final match but predicting sports on a daily basis infallibly is still out of my reach


you do realise you could make immense money from betting right? Thats how i know its all cap and youre a schizophrenic autist. Otherwise youd be a giga billionaire


----------



## ropemax (Feb 24, 2022)

thegoat said:


> you do realise you could make immense money from betting right?





ropemax said:


> predicting sports on a daily basis infallibly is still out of my reach


----------



## thegoat (Feb 24, 2022)

could be anything bro. Immense potential in stocks. Could u have predicted the crypto crash? In fact pretty much anything u could possibly predict theres a way to make money off of


----------



## ropemax (Feb 24, 2022)

thegoat said:


> Could u have predicted the crypto crash?


If there was word of an impending crash, I could tell you whether it would happen soon or not. Seeing far into the future of the market and timing it is also too complicated. Best I can do is tell you whether it will rise, drop or trade sideways; no exact values.


----------



## thegoat (Feb 24, 2022)

ropemax said:


> If there was word of an impending crash, I could tell you whether it would happen soon or not. Seeing far into the future of the market and timing it is also too complicated. Best I can do is tell you whether it will rise, drop or trade sideways; no exact values.


Every single big crypto coin now was once a shitcoin, that has now exploded in value by a factor of 10000x at least. So why dont you go through new coins and tell us which ones are about to go nuclear? All you have to do is slap $10 on one and youll be a millionaire soon.









All Cryptocurrencies | CoinMarketCap


View the full list of all active cryptocurrencies.




coinmarketcap.com





Just scroll way tf down this list and find some


----------



## ropemax (Feb 24, 2022)

thegoat said:


> Every single big crypto coin now was once a shitcoin, that has now exploded in value by a factor of 10000x at least. So why dont you go through new coins and tell us which ones are about to go nuclear? All you have to do is slap $10 on one and youll be a millionaire soon.


that's not how this works. I'm not smoking some fucking mystical herbs that give me visions of which cryptocoin is going to moon. If you have something already invested or looking to buy a specific commodity or a specific market share or a specific cryptocoin, i can tell you if that's a good move or not.


----------



## thegoat (Feb 24, 2022)

ropemax said:


> that's not how this works. I'm not smoking some fucking mystical herbs that give me visions of which cryptocoin is going to moon. If you have something already invested or looking to buy a specific commodity or a specific market share or a specific cryptocoin, i can tell you if that's a good move or not.


Ok make a post please explaining specifically what your ability is, when you can. Then i will be able to make you some proper good suggestions


----------



## Improve Everyday (Feb 24, 2022)

Definitely guessed


----------



## ropemax (Feb 24, 2022)

Improve Everyday said:


> Definitely guessed


----------



## Improve Everyday (Feb 24, 2022)

ropemax said:


> @Thompsonz i forgot to add that this is given in EST timezone, that's 8 hours behind Russia and 7 behind Ukraine. I don't know if invasions at this scale happen at night but bear in mind that evening hours 23rd in New York is already 24th in Russia.


You Changed your date on Sunday  What a strange coincidence


----------



## ropemax (Feb 24, 2022)

Improve Everyday said:


> You Changed your date on Sunday  What a strange coincidence


i didn't change the date, i clarified the timezone. This was from the beggining given in EST, i just forgot about time difference.

I also clarified it before anything big happened; before there were even rumours of Putin recognizing DPR and LPR as independent. Backtrack the news. You're just a stupid mutt and you can't conceive of what i did in your little mutt brain


----------



## Improve Everyday (Feb 24, 2022)

ropemax said:


> i didn't change the date, i clarified the timezone. This was from the beggining given in EST, i just forgot about time difference.
> 
> I also clarified it before anything big happened; before there were even rumours of Putin recognizing DPR and LPR as independent. Backtrack the news. You're just a stupid mutt and you can't conceive of what i did in your little mutt brain


Ok, so what did you do then?


----------



## ropemax (Feb 24, 2022)

Improve Everyday said:


> Ok, so what did you do then?


made history on looksmax


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Feb 24, 2022)

ropemax said:


> that's not how this works. I'm not smoking some fucking mystical herbs that give me visions of which cryptocoin is going to moon. If you have something already invested or looking to buy a specific commodity or a specific market share or a specific cryptocoin, i can tell you if that's a good move or not.


ICP and XRP


----------



## lutte (Feb 24, 2022)

Good guess


----------



## Lihito (Feb 24, 2022)

ropemax said:


> Russia will invade Ukraine on Wednesday, February 23rd of 2022.
> 
> I will tag those who had believed when the day comes.


you edited this didnt you


----------



## Alexanderr (Feb 24, 2022)

Lihito said:


> you edited this didnt you


He didn´t, that´s the first thing I checked. No changes were made to the post which is what has me most confused...


----------



## Lihito (Feb 24, 2022)

Alexanderr said:


> He didn´t, that´s the first thing I checked. No changes were made to the post which is what has me most confused...


N , . . , ... N , Na ,nAA ,NANI? NANINDA VEGETA SAN??????!!!!!!


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 24, 2022)

Respect OP , but the situation is bad


----------



## ropemax (Feb 24, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Respect OP , but the situation is bad


Aren't you from Russia?


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 24, 2022)

ropemax said:


> Aren't you from Russia?


No , I'm chechen and I hate russian government with all my heart


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 24, 2022)

ropemax said:


> Aren't you from Russia?


+ I don't look russian at all


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Feb 24, 2022)

@ropemax It truly never began for Nostradamuscels


----------



## ropemax (Feb 24, 2022)

Nameless_Sunflower said:


> @ropemax It truly never began for Nostradamuscels


They can't cope, they say i just guessed it


----------



## Deleted member 16039 (Feb 24, 2022)

OP is a fed with insider information confirmed.

LOL @ thinking he predicted this using something written in the stars.


----------



## ropemax (Feb 24, 2022)

Silverberry said:


> OP is a fed with insider information confirmed.
> 
> LOL @ thinking he predicted this using something written in the stars.


Delete this.


----------



## Deleted member 16039 (Feb 24, 2022)

ropemax said:


> Delete this.


Nah I'll keep it up unless you give exact details on how you supposedly predicted it.


----------



## ropemax (Feb 24, 2022)

Silverberry said:


> Nah I'll keep it up unless you give exact details on how you supposedly predicted it.


I have already answered this question. He who has ears, let him hear.


----------



## Deleted member 16039 (Feb 24, 2022)

ropemax said:


> I have already answered this question. He who has ears, let him hear.


No you didn't, you gave a vague "written in the stars" answer.


----------



## Marsiere214 (Feb 24, 2022)

Cope


----------



## ropemax (Feb 24, 2022)

Marsiere214 said:


> Cope


What's the girl in your avi called


----------



## Deleted member 15309 (Feb 25, 2022)

Marsiere214 said:


> Cope


----------



## Vermilioncore (Feb 25, 2022)

Who knew Nostradamus would be resurrected and live among us and have an account on Looksmax. This world is too much. Weird shit happens. Next thing you know Albert Einstein gonna be posting here @Sphinx


----------



## ropemax (Feb 25, 2022)

Vermilioncore said:


> Who knew Nostradamus would be resurrected and live among us and have an account on Looksmax. This world is too much. Weird shit happens. Next thing you know Albert Einstein gonna be posting here @Sphinx


God resurrected me to give you the date of your death so you will always be feeling like time is running out and you're stuck in a rut you can't get out of. God wants you to create your own suffering; you're his little puppet he likes to fiddle with when he's bored.


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Feb 25, 2022)

ropemax said:


> God resurrected me to give you the date of your death so you will always be feeling like time is running out and you're stuck in a rut you can't get out of. God wants you to create your own suffering; you're his little puppet he likes to fiddle with when he's bored.


Is Godevil?



[ISPOILER] [/ISPOILER]


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Feb 25, 2022)

Godevil.



[ISPOILER] [/ISPOILER]


----------



## ropemax (Feb 25, 2022)

chaddyboi66 said:


> Is Godevil?
> 
> 
> 
> [ISPOILER] [/ISPOILER]


God is evil and evil is god.

As above, so below

As within, so without


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Feb 25, 2022)

ropemax said:


> God is evil and evil is god.
> 
> As above, so below
> 
> As within, so without


I've heard the phrase so many times before but I don't think I've ever understood what it truly meant.

What does it mean?


----------



## ropemax (Feb 25, 2022)

chaddyboi66 said:


> I've heard the phrase so many times before but I don't think I've ever understood what it truly meant.
> 
> What does it mean?


Get a good understanding of Hermeticism


----------



## Gaia262 (Feb 25, 2022)

ropemax said:


> And so it proved.
> 
> Today, Wednesday, 23rd February of 2022 at 9:45 EST, Putin effectively declared war on Ukraine. I knew about this since late January but created this thread on 8th of February, which is what i am claiming credit for.
> 
> ...



How Did you guess this. Deepweb underground forum ?


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Feb 25, 2022)

thegoat said:


> WTF. Who's gonna win the nba this year i need to make some money


Bucks


----------



## ropemax (Feb 25, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> How Did you guess this. Deepweb underground forum ?


I didn't guess this but i'm honored you think i'm such a low inhib bad boy i would risk humiliating myself publicly on looksmax.org and let @Thompsonz make threads about what a stupid mutt i am for 3 days straight if i got it wrong


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Feb 25, 2022)

looksmax randos have better intel than the US government and western media


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 25, 2022)

Mirin the accuracy.
I had expected all this, to not even happen.


----------



## noodlelover (Feb 25, 2022)

How he could have guessed it

1) U.S. intel with insider information. He would be risking not only his job but honorable discharge and probably imprisonment for posting. Possible because incels often feel they have nothing to loose.

2) He is a Russian insider. Would be literally tortured and killed for posting this.

3) He's a random guy in the Russian military. They all probably knew the date.

4) Logic. Would need to have some background in military strategy. Seems unlikely by the way he writes.

5) He created multiple threads with multiple dates. He limits who can view his profile, so he could have created many threads.

6) He is working with Alexanderr, or own's the account of Alexanderr to say that his original post was not edited, but it was. How can you even see when a thread was last edited? He could be a mod also.

7) He is well practiced in remote viewing, which can be used to predict some future events but takes a lot of practice.

8) Lucky Guess. We knew it was going to happen soon because the troops were lining up.

9) Meditation/Intuition/Dream - These kind of things sometimes occur but may not be explainable easily

*Ways he did NOT predict it*

1) Astrology - lol at this. You can't predict those kind of events with Astrology.

2) He is Putin - The two answers for how he predicted it are obviously to through us off, and the fact that they are two different answers indicates that neither is true.


----------



## ropemax (Feb 25, 2022)

noodlelover said:


> How he could have guessed it
> 
> 1) U.S. intel with insider information. He would be risking not only his job but honorable discharge and probably imprisonment for posting. Possible because incels often feel they have nothing to loose.
> 
> ...


Keep writing essays you fool. You just cannot cope @Nameless_Sunflower 


@Alexanderr bro we're apparently working together


----------



## noodlelover (Feb 25, 2022)

ropemax said:


> Keep writing essays you fool. You just cannot cope @Nameless_Sunflower
> 
> 
> @Alexanderr bro we're apparently working together


Cope with what? You don't have any special powers.


----------



## ropemax (Feb 25, 2022)

noodlelover said:


> Cope with what? You don't have any special powers.


Never claimed to have any. Everything I know is what the Queen of Heaven allows me to see.


----------



## Patient A (Feb 25, 2022)

So you bought gas right


----------



## noodlelover (Feb 25, 2022)

ropemax said:


> Never claimed to have any. Everything I know is what the Queen of Heaven allows me to see.


are you incel?


----------



## ropemax (Feb 25, 2022)

Patient A said:


> So you bought gas right


Nope


----------



## ropemax (Feb 25, 2022)

noodlelover said:


> are you incel?


No


----------



## Patient A (Feb 25, 2022)

ropemax said:


> Nope


----------



## boohooga (Mar 1, 2022)

@ropemax will ww3 happen, will nukes or radioactive shit be used, or will we be able to continue looksmaxxing and envying others?


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Mar 1, 2022)

"How did this invasion unfold? After amassing a military presence near the Ukrainian border for months, on Feb. 21, President Vladimir V. Putin of Russia signed decrees recognizing two pro-Russian breakaway regions in eastern Ukraine. *On Feb. 23, he declared the start of a “special military operation” in Ukraine. Several attacks on cities around the country have since unfolded."*


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Mar 1, 2022)

how is this related to my looks


----------



## VenomGT3 (Mar 2, 2022)

March 14th is when the cyber attacks begin


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Mar 2, 2022)

VenomGT3 said:


> March 14th is when the cyber attacks begin


Elaborate


----------



## ropemax (Mar 2, 2022)

VenomGT3 said:


> March 14th is when the cyber attacks begin


Nice try you useless copycat faggot. I'll be here March 14th to humiliate you


----------



## IncelsBraincels (Mar 3, 2022)

how


----------



## Qaliqal (Mar 3, 2022)

Soothsaying? You know its forbidden and not reliable at all right...?


----------



## AlexAP (Mar 4, 2022)

noodlelover said:


> 8) Lucky Guess. We knew it was going to happen soon because the troops were lining up.


The obvious explanation.


----------



## ropemax (Mar 4, 2022)

AlexAP said:


> The obvious explanation.


Yeah so obvious. Wonder why i haven't won the powerball yet with such luck.

Nigga the news are bolting so fast you've already forgot the attitudes a month ago. Tell me what % of general public thought on 8th of Feb that Kyiv would be fucking bombed in less than a month time? You and that noodlelover faggot didn't know shit.

"Nothing will happen" 
"He's bluffing"


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Mar 5, 2022)

Shitskin hindu cope


----------



## noodlelover (Mar 6, 2022)

ropemax said:


> Yeah so obvious. Wonder why i haven't won the powerball yet with such luck.


Luck isn't a thing.


ropemax said:


> Nigga the news are bolting so fast you've already forgot the attitudes a month ago. Tell me what % of general public thought on 8th of Feb that Kyiv would be fucking bombed in less than a month time? You and that noodlelover faggot didn't know shit.
> 
> "Nothing will happen"
> "He's bluffing"


It was obvious it was going to happen. Good guess on the date.


----------



## ropemax (Mar 6, 2022)

noodlelover said:


> It was obvious it was going to happen. Good guess on the date.


You're retarded and will stay a fool forever


----------



## noodlelover (Mar 6, 2022)

ropemax said:


> You're retarded and will stay a fool forever


If it's not a trick and you didn't just edit your post or guess a few dates in different threads, or guess the date of a few events and pay attention to the ones you got right, then good guess. 

You didn't "Fool" me, I just know there's plenty of ways you could have got that date, and for your sake I hope all your skitofrenic ramblings in this thread are just you being a troll because if not you need some serious help.


----------



## ropemax (Mar 6, 2022)

noodlelover said:


> If it's not a trick and you didn't just edit your post or guess a few dates in different threads, or guess the date of a few events and pay attention to the ones you got right, then good guess.
> 
> You didn't "Fool" me, I just know there's plenty of ways you could have got that date, and for your sake I hope all your skitofrenic ramblings in this thread are just you being a troll because if not you need some serious help.


----------



## ropemax (Mar 6, 2022)

noodlelover said:


> If it's not a trick and you didn't just edit your post or guess a few dates in different threads, or guess the date of a few events and pay attention to the ones you got right, then good guess.
> 
> You didn't "Fool" me, I just know there's plenty of ways you could have got that date, and for your sake I hope all your skitofrenic ramblings in this thread are just you being a troll because if not you need some serious help.


@Nameless_Sunflower @Vermilioncore look at this pajeet faggot trying to wrap his head around this. He must cope or his head will explode


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 3, 2022)

ropemax said:


> Russia will invade Ukraine on Wednesday, February 23rd of 2022.
> 
> I will tag those who had believed when the day comes.


Holy fuck, he says it was astrology.  @Preston @jahsuuu


----------



## ropemax (Apr 3, 2022)

AlexAP said:


> Holy fuck, he says it was astrology.  @Preston @jahsuuu
> View attachment 1619839


No it was just a date i pulled out of my ass when i was sitting on the shitter


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 3, 2022)

ropemax said:


> No it was just a date i pulled out of my ass when i was sitting on the shitter


Imagine coping so hard. You were just lucky.


----------



## ropemax (Apr 3, 2022)

AlexAP said:


> Imagine coping so hard. You were just lucky.


@Nameless_Sunflower take a look at this fool. Has to pull the lucky card or else his brain will explode


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 3, 2022)

ropemax said:


> @Nameless_Sunflower take a look at this fool. Has to pull the lucky card or else his brain will explode


Negative IQ if you believe in astrology. Can you predict when the war will end? Or my birthday?


----------



## ropemax (Apr 3, 2022)

AlexAP said:


> Negative IQ if you believe in astrology


You don't know anything about astrology, past sun signs and magazine horoscopes. How exactly do you think astrology survived since Hellenistic Egypt all the way up to Renaissance, until the Church killed it? Do you think that dozens of your ancestor's generations were primitive dumbfucks who kept going to the local astrologer with high hopes, despite every prediction of his being shit that he pulled out of his ass? It's a perfectionist craft buddy; one mistake, and you'll always be known as the astrologer who got it wrong; that's no way to run a business.


AlexAP said:


> Can you predict when the war will end?


Only if I knew how it would end. I have to know what to look for in the chart


AlexAP said:


> Or my birthday?


I'm not gazing into a crystal ball that feeds me numbers on demand.


----------



## HOLYFUARK (Apr 3, 2022)

ropemax said:


> You don't know anything about astrology, past sun signs and magazine horoscopes. How exactly do you think astrology survived since Hellenistic Egypt all the way up to Renaissance, until the Church killed it? Do you think that dozens of your ancestor's generations were primitive dumbfucks who kept going to the local astrologer with high hopes, despite every prediction of his being shit that he pulled out of his ass? It's a perfectionist craft buddy; one mistake, and you'll always be known as the astrologer who got it wrong; that's no way to run a business.
> 
> Only if I knew how it would end. I have to know what to look for in the chart
> 
> I'm not gazing into a crystal ball that feeds me numbers on demand.


i dare you predict the day the conflict officially ends , if you get it right i will lick wherever you step for the rest of my life


----------



## Deleted member 15309 (Apr 3, 2022)

0


----------



## Deleted member 15309 (Apr 3, 2022)

HOLYFUARK said:


> i dare you predict the day the conflict officially ends , if you get it right i will lick wherever you step for the rest of my life


may 16th


----------



## HOLYFUARK (Apr 3, 2022)

FAKEDRIP said:


> may 16th


----------



## Deleted member 15309 (Apr 3, 2022)

HOLYFUARK said:


> View attachment 1620344


----------



## GetShrekt (May 5, 2022)

Cage this reminds me of that user tha predicted Biden pups win


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (May 5, 2022)

any new predictions? my portfolio is down 20%, inflation is eating up my purchasing power and I'd like not to go hungry and cold in winter.


----------



## ropemax (May 5, 2022)

MoeZart said:


> any new predictions? my portfolio is down 20%, inflation is eating up my purchasing power and I'd like not to go hungry and cold in winter.


I thought of giving out sports betting picks but there are certain warnings against helping people in that manner. Maybe when i start getting into general stock market astrology but so far i'm not knowledgeable in forecasting prices


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (May 5, 2022)

ropemax said:


> I thought of giving out sports betting picks but there are certain warnings against helping people in that manner. Maybe when i start getting into general stock market astrology but so far i'm not knowledgeable in forecasting prices


miss me with the gay astrology shit  but make sure to tag me if you decide to post some new military intelligence


----------



## ropemax (May 5, 2022)

MoeZart said:


> miss me with the gay astrology shit  but make sure to tag me if you decide to post some new military intelligence


Watch out for new NATO members soon


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (May 5, 2022)

ropemax said:


> Watch out for new NATO members soon


can't speculate on stock options with that information.

buying put-options for western index funds, expiring one day after the invasion would have been such a big brain play. easy 10x


----------



## ropemax (May 5, 2022)

MoeZart said:


> can't speculate on stock options with that information.


Of course you can silly


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (May 5, 2022)

MoeZart said:


> can't speculate on stock options with that information.
> 
> buying put-options for western index funds, expiring one day after the invasion would have been such a big brain play. easy 10x


leveraging *USDRUB *on forex?


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (May 5, 2022)

ropemax said:


> Watch out for new NATO members soon


Bosnia and Herzegovina​Armenia​


----------



## ropemax (May 5, 2022)

Nameless_Sunflower said:


> Bosnia and Herzegovina​Armenia​


Who


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (May 5, 2022)

Nameless_Sunflower said:


> leveraging *USDRUB *on forex?


currencies are so hard to gamble with, hard to tell. could take one bilateral trade-agreement or announcements of sanctions that actually work that could cripple you badly


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (May 5, 2022)

MoeZart said:


> currencies are so hard to gamble with, hard to tell. could take one bilateral trade-agreement or announcements of sanctions that actually work that could cripple you badly


it would have worked this time
and it worked with Brexit


----------



## ropemax (Jun 28, 2022)

Deleted member 7098 said:


> can't speculate on stock options with that information.
> 
> buying put-options for western index funds, expiring one day after the invasion would have been such a big brain play. easy 10x


Hope you made some money on my nerdic intel after all. Rest in peace


----------



## OverSinceBirth (Sep 8, 2022)

Th-this power...Can I learn from a master like you?


----------



## OverSinceBirth (Sep 8, 2022)

AlexAP said:


> The obvious explanation.


But the dates.


----------



## ropemax (Sep 8, 2022)

OverSinceBirth said:


> But the dates.


Let him cope. He's not ready for the fate pill


----------

